# New member



## TheHappyAngler (Nov 5, 2020)

Just joined and looking forward to being part of the micro skiff community. Home waters are the Chesapeake Bay. I bounce around in a Towee Calusa Pro with a 20 Yamaha, a great combination for the Bay’s tributaries. Lots of fun fishing for striped bass, largemouth bass, carp and snakeheads. Happy to be here!


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome! Handsome skiff.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

If you haven’t already seen it this guy has an awesome channel for your area on YouTube. I want to go there just to fish. He catches sheepshead, flounder, and redfish.


----------



## TheHappyAngler (Nov 5, 2020)

RABillstein said:


> Welcome! Handsome skiff.





RABillstein said:


> Welcome! Handsome skiff.


Thanks!


----------

